# La soglia della vecchiaia



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?



la cosa che più turba è quando una persona più giovane che saluti con un ciao, ti risponde BUONGIORNO, dandoti del LEI. 




p.s. 1963. che mese


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?



Nella grammatica italiana sicuramente ci saranno le varie definizioni di età adulta vecchiaia etc. 

Per quello che mi riguarda posso attenermi a ciò, ma sostanzialmente credo si viva la vita appunto crescendo, ogni fase ha i suoi pro ed i suoi contro, forse quello che appare non accettabile come parola vecchiaia, è il pensare che dopo la vecchiaia ci sia la morte  , e questo non è un bel pensiero.
Poi ci sono quei ragazzini, uhm.... che ti chiamano vecchio per gioco, per sfotterti bonariamente, ma alla fin fine tutti siamo stati ragazzini, ed abbiamo vissuto da ragazzini. Il ragazzino non è vecchio, e non si sta godendo l'età che per definizione è detta vecchiaia, di certo a 49 anni, Minerva, sei ancora giovane.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

mah, sai io sono sempre stata un po' altera che mi si dava del lei anche a 18 anni
scherzi a parte è vero che si può essere vecchi a quest'età.quando si pretende di essere giovani a tutti i costi, qando si vuole fare le panterone, le caricature delle ragazzine.allora sì, si rislta vecchie.





lui ha detto:


> la cosa che più turba è quando una persona più giovane che saluti con un ciao, ti risponde BUONGIORNO, dandoti del LEI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


Ma più che altro dovresti vergognarti di aver dato peso alla cosa, un'oggettiva minchionata, al punto da aprirci pure un thread il giorno dopo. Pensa un po'.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nella grammatica italiana sicuramente ci saranno le varie definizioni di età adulta vecchiaia etc.
> 
> Per quello che mi riguarda posso attenermi a ciò, ma sostanzialmente credo si viva la vita appunto crescendo, ogni fase ha i suoi pro ed i suoi contro, forse quello che appare non accettabile come parola vecchiaia, è il pensare che dopo la vecchiaia ci sia la morte  , e questo non è un bel pensiero.
> Poi ci sono quei ragazzini, uhm.... che ti chiamano vecchio per gioco, per sfotterti bonariamente, ma alla fin fine tutti siamo stati ragazzini, ed abbiamo vissuto da ragazzini. Il ragazzino non è vecchio, e non si sta godendo l'età che per definizione è detta vecchiaia, di certo a 49 anni, Minerva, *sei ancora giovane*.


ti ringrazio, ma non volevo sentirmi dire questo.solo quello che sono, fiera di esserlo.
anche perché comunque invecchiare non è una colpa, né un merito


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ringrazio, ma non volevo sentirmi dire questo.solo quello che sono, fiera di esserlo.
> anche perché comunque invecchiare non è una colpa, né un merito



Prego.

Ma oltre il piacere sentito di farti un complimento, Non mi riferivo soltanto alla tua di età, ma nel caso specifico a chi si avvicina alla tua età, alla mia età. ehm ne ho meno, sono più giovane di te, :rotfl:.


E poi vedi Joey, ancora rido della sua risata isterica che ho letto nell'altro 3D. E non capisco le sue battute a te. Cioè lui fa le battute a te, come se fosse un suo gemello a scrivertele non lui, lui non è qua nel forum. Però la colpa è tua, perchè apri questi 3D ? Fai come Joey commenta nella sua stessa maniera, gemellati pure te.


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


i 50-60enni attuali spaccano il culo ai passeri percio' si sentono di fottere quelli co' quarche decade in meno perche' se rendono conto d'esse gia' rincojoniti....

pija luna infatti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> i 50-60enni attuali spaccano il culo ai passeri percio' si sentono di fottere quelli co' quarche decade in meno perche' se rendono conto d'esse gia' rincojoniti....
> 
> pija luna infatti...
> 
> ahahahahah


sono stata anzi scorretta con luna perché non è partita da lei, mi ha colpito che confermasse con tanta sicurezza la parola vecchia.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

ma se ora volessimo esulare da me l'argomento è interessante.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ora volessimo esulare da me l'argomento è interessante.


Dimostri l'età con l'attitudine. Cioè, puoi essere benissimo vecchia a diciotto anni come una giovane di cinquanta. Dipende da come ti poni, da come sei, in ultima analisi dalla maturità con la quale riesci a dare il giusto peso agli anni.


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

il solo pensare alla vecchiaia è sintomo del divenire vecchi.

da giovane c'hai mai pensato?

l'importante è arrivarci piacevolmente, consapevoli che tante cose non sono più fattibili, sperando che il trascorrere del tempo sia sereno e che non intacchi la nostra autogestione.


----------



## Eretteo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> Per me ha ragione lei....
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> ....nel tuo caso,visto che ti sei posta il problema.
> ...


Mi verrebbe da dire di si,visto che ti fai 'sta domanda.


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono stata anzi scorretta con luna perché non è partita da lei, mi ha colpito che confermasse con tanta sicurezza la parola vecchia.


je l'ho detto parecchie vorte che je manca quarche rotella e nun e' corpa dei "biscotti"...

anzi co' quelli mijora...

ahahahahah


----------



## gas (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


secondo me non si è mai vecchi
si è eventualmente maturi
dipende molto da come ci si sente o da come ci si pone
si può essere vecchi anche con un'età anagrafica relativamente giovane
e poi, perchè vergognarsi di aver raggiunti i 40 anni o i 50 o i 60 ecc.?
secondo me ci si deve vergognare per ben altre cose... :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> secondo me non si è mai vecchi
> si è eventualmente maturi
> dipende molto da come ci si sente o da come ci si pone
> si può essere vecchi anche con un'età anagrafica relativamente giovane
> ...



Ecco ha parlato uno giovane :calcio:  arriva ad una certa età, fai uno sforzo fisico, ti fai male, e ti accorgi che la guarigione non è più come prima  Questo come tanti esempi. Basta accettare e conoscere quello che è maturità, vecchiaia etc.


----------



## Tebina (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dimostri l'età con l'attitudine. Cioè, puoi essere benissimo vecchia a diciotto anni come una giovane di cinquanta. Dipende da come ti poni, da come sei, in ultima analisi dalla maturità con la quale riesci a dare il giusto peso agli anni.


esatto.


----------



## milli (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dimostri l'età con l'attitudine. Cioè, puoi essere benissimo vecchia a diciotto anni come una giovane di cinquanta. Dipende da come ti poni, da come sei, in ultima analisi dalla maturità con la quale riesci a dare il giusto peso agli anni.



Condivido. E aggiungo che, amando la vita, non invecchiare significa non esserci più e allora ben venga la terza, quarta, vita. Magari senza porre limiti


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Luna*



exStermy ha detto:


> je l'ho detto parecchie vorte che je manca quarche rotella e nun e' corpa dei "biscotti"...
> 
> anzi co' quelli mijora...
> 
> ahahahahah


Io non avevo simpatia per luna,invece è solo stravagante, forse si è affiancata ai forumisti sbagliati...!


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da dire di si,visto che ti fai 'sta domanda.


ne prendo atto.
allargando il discorso?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non avevo simpatia per luna,invece è solo stravagante, forse si è affiancata ai forumisti sbagliati...!


luna ha una sua originalità impagabile, non ho aperto per marlare male di lei


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> luna ha una sua originalità impagabile, non ho aperto per marlare male di lei


Infatti il mio post non era offensivo verso luna..!


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

e allora dico che la mazzata ricevuta in questo ultimo anno mi ha regalato un' attitudine ad una maggiore stanchezza, quella profonda

.ma credo , anzi sono sicura che abbia influito spicologicamente. Nuoto, ancora, ma spesso arranco, lo stile non è piu libero e disinvolto tutti i giorni.
Mi guardo allo specchio e sento che mi devo truccare molto meno ( benchè mi sia truccata sempre molto poco ) e avere piu cura di me. Mi sono occupata di politica ultimamente, osservavo coloro che anagraficamente sono piu grandi di me, e spesso mi confronto in situazioni sociali dove ci sono ragazzi mooolto piu giovani di me, e la considerazione rimane sempre la stessa, è il temperamento che conta che;non è determinato dall età.
 l èta segna quella carcassa che ti porti necessariamente appresso, ma l attititudine che è la natura profonda rimane quella, non c'è età che la freghiun poco m intristisce , èd questo è il sentimento, non quello di vergogna, che mi senta con meno tempo e piu ricordi. questo si, mi spaventa un po', e allora incomincio a nuotare piu velocemente per paura in altri mi fermo e mi dico :-

ma cazzo,ma allora è tutta qui la vita ? 

e qui entro in paranoia.

I segni del tempo poi...su sta faccia... sono fortunata,nè merito nè bravura ma comprendo bene chi ricorre a ritocchi anche lievi per non vedersi crollare un pezzo. non credo che vi ricorrero', ma se non fosse invasivo nemmeno lo escludo forse.
Insomma minerva, in sintesi è come mi sentissi una giovane anziana in certi giorni.ecco.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che altro dovresti vergognarti di aver dato peso alla cosa, un'oggettiva minchionata, al punto da aprirci pure un thread il giorno dopo. Pensa un po'.


e naturale e umano che ci si pensi. anzi, ha avuto il coraggio di parlarne, non trovi?


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

vuoi avete ancora sogni? 

io non lo so . sono sincera.


no, non lo sono, rettifico.

l ho.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> luna ha una sua originalità impagabile, non ho aperto per marlare male di lei


assolutamente daccordo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Micia*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> assolutamente daccordo.


Micia non ho sogni,solo speranze...!


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Micia non ho sogni,solo speranze...!


oscuro, è li stess'...si dai....


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti il mio post non era offensivo verso luna..!


certo, parlavo do me


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e naturale e umano che ci si pensi. anzi, ha avuto il coraggio di parlarne, non trovi?


No.


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.




ok.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?




tu come ti senti dentro?

ti senti vecchia?


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non avevo simpatia per luna,invece è solo stravagante, forse si è affiancata ai forumisti sbagliati...!


dimmi co' chi vai e ti diro' chi sei....

nun se scappa...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



exStermy ha detto:


> dimmi co' chi vai e ti diro' chi sei....
> 
> nun se scappa...
> 
> ahahahah


Si,in questo caso è proprio vero!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?



stai scherzando spero Mini..vecchia a 49anni???piantala...non e'piu'come una volta..poi io ho conosciuto una 56enne,che dava punti a quella di 29...quindi...certo come dicevo ieri sera con mio grande amico,coetaneo..quando ne avevamo 25,di anni....era tut'altra cosa.Alle volte penso...se allora avessi avuto questa ''spregiudicatezza'',,ma non si puo'avere poi troppo vero Mini??......

mi viene in mente il lop...morde tutto e frega bistecche??:smile:


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu come ti senti dentro?
> 
> ti senti vecchia?


tu cosa dici?
se vuoi dire che mi debba scivolare addosso ti rispondo che me lo faccio scivolare spesso e volentieri qua dentro perché a vedermi tutto si può dire meno che "vecchia" ma trovo che si stia esagerando con la volgarità di sostanza.
a te quanti anni mancano per arrivarci?


----------



## melania (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


rispetto a te ne ho pochi di meno.
Vergognarmi, non ci penso neppure..vediamo..
Ora, rispetto aquando avevo diciotto anni..non ho più i brufoli, sono più magra e decisamente più carina. Meno complicata ( allora mi facevo un sacco di paranoie ). Anche la capacità di concentrazione è molto migliorata. Adesso, avendone il tempo mi piacerebbe ritornare a studiare.
Di quell'età rimpiango solo il tempo che avevo tutti giorni a disposizione, davvero nient'altro..


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e allora dico che la mazzata ricevuta in questo ultimo anno mi ha regalato un' attitudine ad una maggiore stanchezza, quella profonda
> 
> .ma credo , anzi sono sicura che abbia influito spicologicamente. Nuoto, ancora, ma spesso arranco, lo stile non è piu libero e disinvolto tutti i giorni.
> Mi guardo allo specchio e sento che mi devo truccare molto meno ( benchè mi sia truccata sempre molto poco ) e avere piu cura di me. Mi sono occupata di politica ultimamente, osservavo coloro che anagraficamente sono piu grandi di me, e spesso mi confronto in situazioni sociali dove ci sono ragazzi mooolto piu giovani di me, e la considerazione rimane sempre la stessa, è il temperamento che conta che;non è determinato dall età.
> ...


grazie della tua testimonianza.
credo che sia importante pensare a cosa si è costruito in questi anni che abbiamo dietro alle spalle, magari solo rispetto a noi stesse, alla nostra capacità di imparare dalla vita.
devo dire che ho aumentato ancora il mio entusiasmo e passione per il lavoro e certi interessi, la mia curiosità per la vita è al massimo .


----------



## aliante (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ... la mia curiosità per la vita è al massimo



il tempo è una percezione personalissima.
qualunque sia l'età anagrafica, ci sono aspetti della vita che si osservano da ottantenni, altri da quindicenni, e per altri non si è ancora nati.
si invecchia quando invecchia la curiosità.


----------



## milli (5 Dicembre 2012)

melania ha detto:


> rispetto a te ne ho pochi di meno.
> Vergognarmi, non ci penso neppure..vediamo..
> Ora, rispetto aquando avevo diciotto anni..non ho più i brufoli, sono più magra e decisamente più carina. Meno complicata ( allora mi facevo un sacco di paranoie ). Anche la capacità di concentrazione è molto migliorata. Adesso, avendone il tempo mi piacerebbe ritornare a studiare.
> Di quell'età rimpiango solo il tempo che avevo tutti giorni a disposizione, davvero nient'altro..



Sembra un pò il mio ritratto! Sono migliorata "invecchiando", e anch'io ho solo qualche anno in meno di Minerva.
Paura di invecchiare no, penso ogni tanto allo scorrere del tempo ma per adesso non mi mette ansia.
Non mi sento gli anni che ho e quando mi soffermo a pensare a quanti sono mi fa un effetto strano.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?



Compiuti 39 anni ,i mesi passano e si avvicinano i 40 e man mano che si avvicinano vado sempre più in crisi ,ho un rifiuto al tempo che passa ma ovviamente non si può fermare...
Esco vado a cene con gente della mia età che non vedo più da anni:

_Omio dio come sono vecchi ,anche io sembro così vecchia?
Ditemi di no vi pregoooooo......
_
Arrivo ai 40 cado in crisi depressiva ...non accettavo si essere vecchia...non voglio invecchiare ,non voglio le rughe e non voglio i capelli bianchi ,li odio...
Per quanto riguarda rughe e capelli bianchi ,per mia fortuna non ne ho ...o almeno rughe pochissime e capelli bianchi uno ogni tanto che vado subito a sradicare ...
Ma  mio marito stà ingrigendo e mi sa che prima o poi ,quando dorme , gli farò una tinta
E sempre per mia fortuna non dimostro neanche gli anni che ho ....tanto che quando mi chiedono dico 25 ...tanto penso al massimo mi dicono :
_ma come li porti male ....
_Ma tantè nessuno a mai osato....

Comincio allora una ricerca personale sul mondo degli anziani ,"vecchi", parlando con loro, uscendo con loro ,lavorando con loro....
Voglio capire  come fanno ad accettere l'età senza andare fuori di testa,voglio assorbire un pò della loro saggezza  ,
li ascolto entro nelle loro case e a tutt'ora li trovo bellissimi...
Alcuni 80anni e una voglia di vivere pari ad un 20enne ...
E che comunque si aggrappano alla vita con tutte le loro forze...
In particolare mi è rimasta impressa una donna che se pur era coscente di essere alla fine, ha combattuto per rimanere,dicendomi :
_non posso andare non ora ho ancora tante cose da fare qui...
_Cosa che io prima di allora non vedevo ,non vedevo che nonostante l'età si possano ancora avere tanti interssi ,tante cose cominciate che si vogliono finire....

 Tutto questo per dire che non esiste un punto in cui ci si deve considerare vecchi...
A oggi sono fiera di avere gli anni che ho e neanche mi vergogno di averli...



















e cioè 25


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Compiuti 39 anni ,i mesi passano e si avvicinano i 40 e man mano che si avvicinano vado sempre più in crisi ,ho un rifiuto al tempo che passa ma ovviamente non si può fermare...
> Esco vado a cene con gente della mia età che non vedo più da anni:
> 
> _Omio dio come sono vecchi ,anche io sembro così vecchia?
> ...


cazzarola neanche 40 ne hai:unhappy:beata.
ma perché definisci, o meglio confermi vecchia a 49?ancora non ti ho capita , luna.
avresti detto ad un uomo della stessa età?


----------



## Tebina (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Compiuti 39 anni ,i mesi passano e si avvicinano i 40 e man mano che si avvicinano vado sempre più in crisi ,ho un rifiuto al tempo che passa ma ovviamente non si può fermare...
> Esco vado a cene con gente della mia età che non vedo più da anni:
> 
> _Omio dio come sono vecchi ,anche io sembro così vecchia?
> ...



che bel post Luna.
Bello davvero.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> che bel post Luna.
> Bello davvero.


vero.


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie della tua testimonianza.
> credo che sia importante pensare a cosa si è costruito in questi anni che abbiamo dietro alle spalle, magari solo rispetto a noi stesse, alla nostra capacità di imparare dalla vita.
> devo dire che ho aumentato ancora il mio entusiasmo e passione per il lavoro e certi interessi, la mia curiosità per la vita è al massimo .


Prima o poi arriva il giorno in cui ci sente vecchi. Credo. Quindi non è una questione anagrafica, è una sensazione.

Io 44, sarò pure un illuso, ma mi sento un ventenne. Magari l'immagine che gli altri hanno di me sarà diversa, ma non è questo quello che conta.

La soglia dei 40, a salire, è un periodo importante e pieno di soddisfazioni. Forse ci vuole anche un po' di "fortuna", ma la vera differenza la fa la maturità. Credo rappresenti il momento culmine per le capacità di un individuo. Per me questo è senza dubbio il periodo migliore della mia vita. A cavallo tra i 40 e i 50, un periodo costante, una meta.

Però mi hai fatto pensare ad una cosa. Non basta sentirsi giovani nonostante l'età, sarebbe inutile ed effimero. Voltarsi indietro e vedere quello che si è costruito è molto significativo. Perchè la capacità di imparare non è solo appannaggio di un individuo maturo, ma è una caratteristica che ci segue da sempre. Alla fine è lo spirito personale che conta, se mi sento giovane è perchè in fondo resto quello di sempre, tirando le somme rispetto a me stesso (come dici tu).

Sento che la vita non mi ha cambiato, non ancora.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola neanche 40 ne hai:unhappy:beata.
> ma perché definisci, o meglio confermi vecchia a 49?ancora non ti ho capita , luna.
> *avresti detto ad un uomo della stessa età*?



La domanda non l'ho capita....
Io non faccio differenza tra uomo o donna ...

Il mio modo di intendere "vecchia" è perchè anagraficamete lo siamo ...
Tu sei più vecchia di me ...
Io sono più vecchia di Millepensieri , per dire ...e come hai detto giustamente tu è una ruota che gira ...
Ma non dò della vecchia in modo dispregiativo o offensivo , vecchia/o è solo un aggettivo ...


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La domanda non l'ho capita....
> Io non faccio differenza tra uomo o donna ...
> 
> Il mio modo di intendere "vecchia" è perchè anagraficamete lo siamo ...
> ...


in effetti usandolo a paragone hai ragione; ne avevo letto una valenza dispregiativa che tu non davi.
ok.


----------



## L'ignotolibertino (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ora volessimo esulare da me l'argomento è interessante.


esulando, avendo io ben 2 anni più di te dico che la vecchiaia inizia quando ci si arrende, quando si pensa "che dopvrei fare alla mia età?"...il resto? il resto appartiene alla fisica...


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Compiuti 39 anni ,i mesi passano e si avvicinano i 40 e man mano che si avvicinano vado sempre più in crisi ,ho un rifiuto al tempo che passa ma ovviamente non si può fermare...
> Esco vado a cene con gente della mia età che non vedo più da anni:
> 
> _Omio dio come sono vecchi ,anche io sembro così vecchia?
> ...


pe' gamba, naturalmant'...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pe' gamba, naturalmant'...
> 
> ahahahah



Naturalmant...
Ma chi se frega...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


ma chi se ne frega!! L' importante è coltivare il bimbo godereccio che c'è in ognuno di noi. 




lunapiena ha detto:


> ...
> 
> e cioè 25


:incazzato:


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

*luna*

sono belle parole, senza dubbio, ma non reali. i vecchi, quelli di cui tu parli, sono rassegnati, anzi, consapevoli della loro età. chi non ha ancora cose da fare: se tu avessi parlato con mio padre, lui, realista, ti avrebbe detto che nella vita aveva fatto e visto tutto ciò che avrebbe voluto fare e vedere, i nipoti, i figli tutti ben sistemati, ogni cosa al suo posto, etc,  mia madre viceversa, voleva vedere i figli dei nipoti e aveva ancora tante cose da fare. Entrambi sono andati via da un paio d'anni, è rimasto un vuoto incolmabile ma, resta la loro saggezza ed il loro splendido ricordo.  

si è vecchi quando non si ha più forza per lottare, per i prorpi principi e soprattutto per la propria vita, qualunque sia l'età.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sono belle parole, senza dubbio, ma non reali. i vecchi, quelli di cui tu parli, sono rassegnati, anzi, consapevoli della loro età. chi non ha ancora cose da fare: se tu avessi parlato con mio padre, lui, realista, ti avrebbe detto che nella vita aveva fatto e visto tutto ciò che avrebbe voluto fare e vedere, i nipoti, i figli tutti ben sistemati, ogni cosa al suo posto, etc,  mia madre viceversa, voleva vedere i figli dei nipoti e aveva ancora tante cose da fare. Entrambi sono andati via da un paio d'anni, è rimasto un vuoto incolmabile ma, resta la loro saggezza ed il loro splendido ricordo.
> 
> si è vecchi quando non si ha più forza per lottare, per i prorpi principi e soprattutto per la propria vita, qualunque sia l'età.


Perchè per te essere consapevoli della propria età ,non è essere reali?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega!! L' importante è coltivare il bimbo godereccio che c'è in ognuno di noi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


nah.

al limite non capisco che cosa significhi mezza età


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Compiuti 39 anni ,i mesi passano e si avvicinano i 40 e man mano che si avvicinano vado sempre più in crisi ,ho un rifiuto al tempo che passa ma ovviamente non si può fermare...
> [...]


Intervento molto bello. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La domanda non l'ho capita....
> Io non faccio differenza tra uomo o donna ...
> 
> Il mio modo di intendere "vecchia" è perchè anagraficamete lo siamo ...
> ...





Ho seguito il tutto dall'altro 3D, avevo capito questo, stavo scrivendolo, poi mi sono detto, luna se ha questo pensiero lo scriverà lei.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


>



ogni riferimento era puramente casuale... :triste:


----------



## gas (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco ha parlato uno giovane :calcio:  arriva ad una certa età, fai uno sforzo fisico, ti fai male, e ti accorgi che la guarigione non è più come prima  Questo come tanti esempi. Basta accettare e conoscere quello che è maturità, vecchiaia etc.


non hai capito amico mio, io non sono più (purtroppo) di primo pelo..:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non hai capito amico mio, io non sono più (purtroppo) di primo pelo..:smile:



Cercavo la scusa per darti un calcio in culo, chevvoi ?  :amici::cincin:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

*Gas*

Se qualcuno non legge Minerva che molte volte ha scritto di passare avanti e non citare lei e la sua età.... insomma si arrabbia eh! 

Il 3D non è sulla sua vecchiaia!! ops, il 3D si basa su altro. Ohhh! chiaro?


----------



## gas (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cercavo la scusa per darti un calcio in culo, chevvoi ?  :amici::cincin:


bell'amico che sei...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> bell'amico che sei...



Ma ti ho abbracciato, ti ho offerto da bere! che devo fare oltre, aò! 





Dimmi chi vuoi morto che ho la lupara sottobraccio.


----------



## gas (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ti ho abbracciato, ti ho offerto da bere! che devo fare oltre, aò!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no grazie, non voglio morto nessuno
oggi sono buono


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè per te essere consapevoli della propria età ,non è essere reali?


volevo dire che tu hai descritto la realtà di poche persone, nel senso che la maggior parte di essi vive in maniera completamente diversa, basta pensare a quanti vivono da soli e non per propia scelta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Compiuti 39 anni ,i mesi passano e si avvicinano i 40 e man mano che si avvicinano vado sempre più in crisi ,ho un rifiuto al tempo che passa ma ovviamente non si può fermare...
> Esco vado a cene con gente della mia età che non vedo più da anni:
> 
> _Omio dio come sono vecchi ,anche io sembro così vecchia?
> ...


Post stupendo! E alcune paranoie le condivido. Ci ironizzo sopra, ma le condivido. Ma io dico 27


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Post stupendo! E alcune paranoie le condivido. Ci ironizzo sopra, ma le condivido. Ma io dico 27



Ecco, lo hai scritto! sei di primo pelo, gas invece no. 

Scusa.


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

*claudio,*

non avercela con anna.


p.s. m'hai scritto prima di non chiamarla anna. perchè?


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco ha parlato uno giovane :calcio:  arriva ad una certa età, fai uno sforzo fisico, ti fai male, e ti accorgi che la guarigione non è più come prima  Questo come tanti esempi. Basta accettare e conoscere quello che è maturità, vecchiaia etc.


Non posso che darti ragione.

Mi sono appena strappato un quadricipite. 

Non so se ridere o piangere. Mi rimangio tutto e mi defilo mesto dal thread.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non avercela con anna.
> 
> 
> p.s. m'hai scritto prima di non chiamarla anna. perchè?



Con AnnaBlume assolutamente non ho nulla. La battuta fatta è stata fatta soltanto con l'intento di scherzare, tranquillo lui, hai fatto bene a puntualizzare, ma chi mi conosce sa che se voglio fare la battutina, non vado sul sottile. 

In un 3D lei ha detto che preferisce non essere chiamata anna, perchè anna non è colei che lei ha scelto come nick, e se ricordo bene, è un personaggio di un libro.


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Post stupendo! E alcune paranoie le condivido. Ci ironizzo sopra, ma le condivido. Ma io dico 27



Io dico sempre 72.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non posso che darti ragione.
> 
> Mi sono appena strappato un quadricipite.
> 
> Non so se ridere o piangere. Mi rimangio tutto e mi defilo mesto dal thread.


Ecco, io lo tenuto dolente per molto tempo, mannaggia!! e che cavolo!! nel lanciare la canna mentre pesco è un handicap grave. Moooolto grave.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io dico sempre 72.



E che cambia scusa? sono cresciute le tette per caso ? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E che cambia scusa? sono cresciute le tette per caso ? :rotfl:



mannò. Dico 72 così mi guardano e dicono
Apperò, portati benissimo! Ne dimostri massimo cinquanta!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò. Dico 72 così mi guardano e dicono
> Apperò, portati benissimo! Ne dimostri massimo cinquanta!
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Come sei bella... mi sono innamorato.... me la dai ?


----------



## Lui (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>



ti preferivo prima. de gustibus.

e poi t'immagini in vecchiaia ste due bocce, arriveranno al ginocchio.  ahahahahaha   :rotfl:

le tue saranno nel tempo meno sode ma non cadenti. 

adesso vado, a dopo.

fate i buoni se potete.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ti preferivo prima. de gustibus.



:calcio: E con questo chiudo e vado a casa. orevuaree!!


----------



## passante (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.*
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?*
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


eh, non lo so. ogni tanto me lo chiedo anche io: sarò vecchio? e matteo mi risponde, sì . comunque i segni ci sono: qualche ruga, qualche capello grigio... e in montagna certe cose non mi sento più di farle, e in immersione pure. mah. io penso che prima si cresce e poi si invecchia. e siccome non sto più crescendo... è iniziato l'invecchiamento  
sono sincero è difficile da accettare, per me.


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come sei bella... mi sono innamorato.... me la dai ?


Ti senti in grado?


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ti preferivo prima. de gustibus.
> 
> e poi t'immagini in vecchiaia ste due bocce, arriveranno al ginocchio.  ahahahahaha   :rotfl:
> 
> ...



buongustaio!
Tranquillo.
Ho sempre le microtette!


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se qualcuno non legge Minerva che molte volte ha scritto di passare avanti e non citare lei e la sua età.... insomma si arrabbia eh!
> 
> Il 3D non è sulla sua vecchiaia!! ops, il 3D si basa su altro. Ohhh! chiaro?


spiritosino


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> eh, non lo so. ogni tanto me lo chiedo anche io: sarò vecchio? e matteo mi risponde, sì . comunque i segni ci sono: qualche ruga, qualche capello grigio... e in montagna certe cose non mi sento più di farle, e in immersione pure. mah. io penso che prima si cresce e poi si invecchia. e siccome non sto più crescendo... è iniziato l'invecchiamento
> sono sincero è difficile da accettare, per me.


mio marito mi dice che reggo ancora il confronto con le ragazze che fotografiamo , però non so se  senza pistola alla tempia  direbbe la stessa cosa:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## passante (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio marito mi dice che reggo ancora il confronto con le ragazze che fotografiamo , però non so se  senza pistola alla tempia  direbbe la stessa cosa:singleeye::singleeye:


 sopra ai 40 il confronto va fatto solo con i  coetanei ld:


----------



## Non Registrato5 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio marito mi dice che reggo ancora il confronto con le ragazze che fotografiamo , però non so se  senza pistola alla tempia  direbbe la stessa cosa:singleeye::singleeye:


è di parte 

comunque Virna Lisi, pur con tutti i suoi anni, non credo possa invidiare Arisa. per dire.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> sopra ai 40 il confronto va fatto solo con i  coetanei ld:


sacrosanto; è proprio questa la soglia del ridicolo.scherzavo , *precisino dei miei stivaletti



 *eui scherzo eh, passy


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato5 ha detto:


> è di parte
> 
> comunque Virna Lisi, pur con tutti i suoi anni, non credo possa invidiare Arisa. per dire.


:rotfl:mi rincuori ospiteN5 (come lo chanel)


----------



## Non Registrato5 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:mi rincuori ospiteN5 (come lo chanel)



e pensa, io non sono nemmeno di parte.
(ehm... 5 sono le frasi che rincuorano che posso distribuire in un giorno  )

tu vorresti essere più giovane e meno bella?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

.





Non Registrato5 ha detto:


> e pensa, io non sono nemmeno di parte.
> (ehm... 5 sono le frasi che rincuorano che posso distribuire in un giorno  )
> 
> tu vorresti essere più giovane e meno bella?


in teoria non vorrei che essere me stessa.però...

se fossi sicura di vivere di più una ventina di anni, forse.magari vivrei di più gli eventuali nipoti...la bellezza l'ho già vissuta abbastanza , ora è altro che deve importare .non lo so
ci devo pensare


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2012)

Non mi spaventa invecchiare.
Ho 42 anni e non farei a cambio con quando ne avevo 20
Mi piaccio molto di più, mi piaccio di più come donna. Ho acquistato sicurezza e consapevolezza di me e questo grazie alle esperienze che ho fatto in questi anni.
Continuo a festeggiare i miei compleanni come quando ne avevo 18. Festa con amici, festa in ufficio, ecc ecc e credo che lo farò anche quando ne avrò 52,62,...........
L'invecchiare mi preoccupa solo perchè mi avvicina al momento dell'addio. E la morte mi terrorizza..


----------



## Non Registrato5 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> .in teoria non vorrei che essere me stessa.però...
> 
> se fossi sicura di vivere di più una ventina di anni, forse.magari vivrei di più gli eventuali nipoti...la bellezza l'ho già vissuta abbastanza , ora è altro che deve importare .non lo so
> ci devo pensare


"te stessa" è anche la tua immagine.
così come la bellezza è anche la tua immagine, non solo.

le persone di bell'aspetto solitamente tendono ad accettare con più difficoltà il trascorrere del tempo.
il tempo gioca a favore dei meno belli.

siamo spacciati


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi spaventa invecchiare.
> Ho 42 anni e non farei a cambio con quando ne avevo 20
> Mi piaccio molto di più, mi piaccio di più come donna. Ho acquistato sicurezza e consapevolezza di me e questo grazie alle esperienze che ho fatto in questi anni.
> Continuo a festeggiare i miei compleanni come quando ne avevo 18. Festa con amici, festa in ufficio, ecc ecc e credo che lo farò anche quando ne avrò 52,62,...........
> L'invecchiare mi preoccupa solo perchè mi avvicina al momento dell'addio. E la morte mi terrorizza..


Io non ho paura della morte e nemmeno della vecchiaia ho solo paura, anzi ne sono terrorizzata, di non invecchiare bene...con limiti fisici che minino la mia libertà di azione e di dover dipendere da altri
Ecco. Questo si. Mi fa paura.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi spaventa invecchiare.
> Ho 42 anni e non farei a cambio con quando ne avevo 20
> Mi piaccio molto di più, mi piaccio di più come donna. Ho acquistato sicurezza e consapevolezza di me e questo grazie alle esperienze che ho fatto in questi anni.
> Continuo a festeggiare i miei compleanni come quando ne avevo 18. Festa con amici, festa in ufficio, ecc ecc e credo che lo farò anche quando ne avrò 52,62,...........
> L'invecchiare mi preoccupa solo perchè mi avvicina al momento dell'addio. E la morte mi terrorizza..


Purtroppo non posso approvarti se no lo farei...poi tu sei una''bimba''cara mia..rispetto a me...vero avere 20 anni con la testa che abbiamo ora,,sarebbe stato fantastico.
Anch'io ho festeggiato pochi mesi fa' il compleanno..chisse ne frega quanti sono...anche perche'quello che faccio ora..in generale ..una volta lo sognavo.:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


Nelle società arcaiche la vecchiaia era sinonimo di saggezza ed aveva un'accezione positiva che oggi ha perso completamente. Ed infatti le generazioni di nostri coetanei fanno di tutto per ritardare il processo di invecchiamento o comunque per non sembrare vecchi. Se ci riescono? Dipende. In alcuni casi forse, ma non (solo o soprattutto) grazie alla chirurgia o all'estetica come si potrebbe pensare  bensì in virtù del fatto che stanno bene _dentro_, secondo me. 
Perciò la risposta alla tua prima domanda è: si diventa vecchi quando non si ha più voglia di vivere con entusiasmo e non si ha più la forza di affrontare la vita giorno per giorno.
In effetti io sono molto più entusiasta di vivere oggi che anni fa, quindi, paradossalmente ci si potrebbe essere vecchi anche quando si è anagraficamente giovani e viceversa :smile:


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

comunque la vecchiaia non è bella, dai, siamo onesti.  la giovinezza è giovinezza. a me piacerebbe fermare ora il tempo. Ho un buon lavoro che mi consente di togliermi qualche sfizio, sono messo bene fisicamente, ho la maturità che mi permette di percepire quando una cosa si può fare e quando no, insomma sto bene con me stesso e questo è fondamentale per vivere al meglio. Probabilmente dirò così tra 10 anni, ma adesso vorrei che il tempo si fermasse.


----------



## Eretteo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne prendo atto.
> allargando il discorso?


Ti direi che fan pena quelle che spergiurano che non tornerebbero mai indietro a 20 anni,loro stan bene in eta' da esodate....mentre darebbero 4 taglie di tette,se ad ognuna corrispondessero 10 anni in meno.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi spaventa invecchiare.
> Ho 42 anni e non farei a cambio con quando ne avevo 20
> Mi piaccio molto di più, mi piaccio di più come donna. Ho acquistato sicurezza e consapevolezza di me e questo grazie alle esperienze che ho fatto in questi anni.
> Continuo a festeggiare i miei compleanni come quando ne avevo 18. Festa con amici, festa in ufficio, ecc ecc e credo che lo farò anche quando ne avrò 52,62,...........
> L'invecchiare mi preoccupa solo perchè mi avvicina al momento dell'addio. E la morte mi terrorizza..





Ecco, quando io sento l'aggettivo vecchio, a parte quei momenti in cui mi rendo conto di non essere più un 20enne, ( traumi muscolari che perdono tempo a sistemarsi et simili ) penso alla morte, associo la vecchiaia alla morte, non mi terrorizza, mi da fastidio. Forse potrebbe terrorizzarmi tra qualche anno, adesso no.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Purtroppo non posso approvarti se no lo farei...poi tu sei una''bimba''cara mia..rispetto a me...*vero avere 20 anni con la testa che abbiamo ora,,sarebbe stato fantastico.
> *Anch'io ho festeggiato pochi mesi fa' il compleanno..chisse ne frega quanti sono...anche perche'quello che faccio ora..in generale ..una volta lo sognavo.:smile:


Preferirei fermarmi qua..... sono anni che, visto che dimostro qualche annetto in meno di quelli che ho veramente, che mi "vanto" utilizzando una frase famosa di un bellissimo film :

"Io sono Connor MacLeod, del Clan MacLeod, sono nato nel 1518 a Glenfinnan sulle rive del LochShin e sono immortale"

e poi le 20 enni non mi piacciono ..... meglio le 30 enni e le 40 enni


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

spesso la morte, nella vecchiaia, è una liberazione.

la morte non sempre è associabile alla vecchiaia.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Ecco, quando io sento l'aggettivo vecchio, a parte quei momenti in cui mi rendo conto di non essere più un 20enne, ( traumi muscolari che perdono tempo a sistemarsi et simili ) penso alla morte, associo la vecchiaia alla morte, non mi terrorizza, mi da fastidio. Forse potrebbe terrorizzarmi tra qualche anno, adesso no.


Ultimo, magari l'hai scritto prima ma non ho letto, tu quanti anni hai? Quaranta e...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Nelle società arcaiche la vecchiaia era sinonimo di saggezza ed aveva un'accezione positiva che oggi ha perso completamente. Ed infatti le generazioni di nostri coetanei fanno di tutto per ritardare il processo di invecchiamento o comunque per non sembrare vecchi. Se ci riescono? Dipende. In alcuni casi forse, ma non (solo o soprattutto) grazie alla chirurgia o all'estetica come si potrebbe pensare  bensì in virtù del fatto che stanno bene _dentro_, secondo me.
> Perciò la risposta alla tua prima domanda è: si diventa vecchi quando non si ha più voglia di vivere con entusiasmo e non si ha più la forza di affrontare la vita giorno per giorno.
> In effetti io sono molto più entusiasta di vivere oggi che anni fa, quindi, paradossalmente ci si potrebbe essere vecchi anche quando si è anagraficamente giovani e viceversa :smile:



Sono d'accordo con te, anche se direi questo, chi non vive serenamente la vita da giovane è colui o colei che ha qualche problema, questi possono essere di diverso tipo. Scrivo questo perchè come al solito penso a me, alla mia infanzia, a quello che ho vissuto, eh si sono stato vecchio dalla nascita fino ai venti anni circa. 
Però nella normalità dei casi e lo spero vivamente l'età definita giovane, di solito si vive bene.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo, magari l'hai scritto prima ma non ho letto, tu quanti anni hai? Quaranta e...


Ne ho 46.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne ho 46.




un ragazzino....


buongiorno claudio


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un ragazzino....
> 
> 
> buongiorno claudio



La faccina che hai messo nel contesto di quello che hai scritto, mi stava facendo sputare l'arancina nel monitor, risgrazziata!! 

Ngiorno a lei madame, non le domando l'età sono un gentleman. Ma come si rosica a non domandare.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La faccina che hai messo nel contesto di quello che hai scritto, mi stava facendo sputare l'arancina nel monitor, risgrazziata!!
> 
> Ngiorno a lei madame, non le domando l'età sono un gentleman. Ma come si rosica a non domandare.




cher problemi ci sono...
ne ho 33

sono uscita da poco dalla buccia dell'uovo

e poi...le arancine fanno male...sono buone ma non esagerare
miiii sempre chi manci si...........


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cher problemi ci sono...
> ne ho 33
> 
> sono uscita da poco dalla buccia dell'uovo
> ...


Ah! Sei giovanissima! 

No no! fanno bene, benissimo direi. Stomaco integro, potente, forte insomma mi manciu puru i balatuna! 

E poi, si mangio sempre, mi piace, mi piace molto mangiare. ma l'ho già scritto spesso questo, e non mi dilungo nello scrivere cosa come e quando, altrimenti qualcuno/a mi manda a qual paese, oppure vuole spedito qualche dolcino, qualche pezzo di rosticceria, ed io devo risparmiare, devo raccogliere il piccioli per sposare i ragazzi.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah! Sei giovanissima!
> 
> No no! fanno bene, benissimo direi. Stomaco integro, potente, forte insomma mi manciu puru i balatuna!
> 
> E poi, si mangio sempre, mi piace, mi piace molto mangiare. ma l'ho già scritto spesso questo, e non mi dilungo nello scrivere cosa come e quando, altrimenti qualcuno/a mi manda a qual paese, oppure vuole spedito qualche dolcino, qualche pezzo di rosticceria, ed io devo risparmiare, devo raccogliere il piccioli per sposare i ragazzi.




tu le chiami arancine..noi li chiamiano "rrrrrrrrrrrrrancini"
con tante rrrrrrr...

non li amo particolarmente..preferisco i pitoni..senza acciughe...

mi hai fatto venire fame mannaggia a te..


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> il tempo è una percezione personalissima.
> qualunque sia l'età anagrafica, ci sono aspetti della vita che si osservano da ottantenni, altri da quindicenni, e per altri non si è ancora nati.
> *si invecchia quando invecchia la curiosità*.


si. è cosi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu le chiami arancine..noi li chiamiano "rrrrrrrrrrrrrancini"
> con tante rrrrrrr...
> 
> non li amo particolarmente..preferisco i pitoni..senza acciughe...
> ...



Si come no!!! trovati a Palermo che ti faccio mangiare io una vera arancina, ragù, burro con prosciutto etc, CIOCCOLATA! vieni vieni e poi mi saprai dire :rotfl: com'è buona "rrrrrrrrrrrancini" 

Mangia dai, io ho già mangiato, il mio contributo qua è stato dato, bevo un sorso di caffè e vado a lavurà!


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si come no!!! trovati a Palermo che ti faccio mangiare io una vera arancina, ragù, burro con prosciutto etc, CIOCCOLATA! vieni vieni e poi mi saprai dire :rotfl: com'è buona "rrrrrrrrrrrancini"
> 
> Mangia dai, io ho già mangiato, il mio contributo qua è stato dato, bevo un sorso di caffè e vado a lavurà!




non mi fare arrabbiare...
i nostri sono i pìù buoni....

hai mai mangiato quelli al pistacchio, alla nutella, al salmone...c'è un posrticino qui che li fa in tutti i modi..


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non mi fare arrabbiare...
> i nostri sono i pìù buoni....
> 
> hai mai mangiato quelli al pistacchio, alla nutella, al salmone...c'è un posrticino qui che li fa in tutti i modi..



aggiungo..
i più buoni sono quelli di casa mia..
l'ultima volta ne ho fatti 50....

quelli tradizionali al ragù...e non col il prosciutto..ma con cubetti di mortadella....


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

L'ignotolibertino ha detto:


> esulando, avendo io ben 2 anni più di te dico che la vecchiaia inizia quando ci si arrende, quando si pensa "che dopvrei fare alla mia età?"...il resto? il resto appartiene alla fisica...



quotolo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non mi fare arrabbiare...
> i nostri sono i pìù buoni....
> 
> hai mai mangiato quelli al pistacchio, alla nutella, al salmone...c'è un posrticino qui che li fa in tutti i modi..


:kick:Senti bella ciuridda! ti ricordi che sono di Palermo! un c'è competizione. Ma dice uno se si deve mettere a battibbeccare con una paesana e pure giovane! e che mi dice non farmi arrabbiare! ammia! ammia!!

Ripeto, vieni qua! e te ne faccio andare con due tette che saranno simili a quelle della Simy!


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

*ultimo e annuccia*

mi spiace per entrambi, ma la Rosticceria è Catanese.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Arrabbiatissimo*

Annuccia! dimmi il procedimento ed i tempi che ci vogliono per fare L'arancina! Veloce! scrivi! amunì!


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cher problemi ci sono...
> ne ho 33
> 
> sono uscita da poco dalla buccia dell'uovo
> ...


una ragazzina davvero.forse l'età migliore, goditela


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> mi spiace per entrambi, ma la Rosticceria è Catanese.


:calcio:


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una ragazzina davvero.forse l'età migliore, goditela


parli da donna                 "ferita".


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una ragazzina davvero.forse l'età migliore, goditela


Si la penso come te, forse è l'età migliore. Ma questo viene scritto senza malinconia, penso che l'età che si vive sia unica sempre, e sempre bisogna viverla, d'altronde quello che siamo lo siamo. essendo cresciuti. ( ma essendo cresciuti è giusto ? aauahahahahaahahahahaha) mi darei na botta in testa a volte


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

ero alla vodafon ieri, quando è entrato un signore di 97 anni che lucidamente richiedeva un cell nuovo perchè quello che possedeva non aveva una suoneria adatta al suo udito. 

lo dovevate vedere, me lo sarei abbracciato

il piglio, il tono, con quesgli occhi vivaci ,assolutamente capace di usare quella tastiera, chiedeva quanti giga aveva il cell per scaricare i film, roba da non crederci...97 anni... e di mattina scende le scale per acquistarsi il giornale tutti i giorni...ho pensato a questo post mentre lo osservavo.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> mi spiace per entrambi, ma la Rosticceria è Catanese.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

no, dai..gli arancini no...già è una giornata malinconica.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ero alla vodafon ieri, quando è entrato un signore di 97 anni che lucidamente richiedeva un cell nuovo perchè quello che possedeva non aveva una suoneria adatta al suo udito.
> 
> lo dovevate vedere, me lo sarei abbracciato
> 
> il piglio, il tono, con quesgli occhi vivaci ,assolutamente capace di usare quella tastiera, chiedeva quanti giga aveva il cell per scaricare i film, roba da non crederci...97 anni... e di mattina scende le scale per acquistarsi il giornale tutti i giorni...ho pensato a questo post mentre lo osservavo.


 Alla faccia dei 97 anni !!!!!


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :calcio:


in paleimmo, cassati, cannola, e pane ca meusa. a missina pignulata. è cussì.

per farti contento aggiungo a pasta che sardi e u sfinciuni.

beddu io in paleimmo c'ho parenti e amici.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia! dimmi il procedimento ed i tempi che ci vogliono per fare L'arancina! Veloce! scrivi! amunì!



niente di piu semplice..
fai il ragù...fallo stringere bene...
taglia a cubetti la mortadella e la provolina...

cuoci il riso non scordare lo zafferano..(lascialo molto al dente..vabeh compra il riso per timballi è meglio)
aspetta che il riso si raffreddi e con santa pazienza fai le pallette...mettendo ragù, qualche cubetto di mortadella e provola..e chiudi..

quando l'arancino(da oi si chiama così) e ben formato...
puoi bagnarlo in una pastella di acqua e farina...

io personalmente lo bagno nell'uovo sbattuto e poi nella mollica secca...

sono seccanti a comporre...la formna non è mai perfetta..

spero di non aver dimaenticato nulla

io li faccio così e sono buoni..


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> in paleimmo, cassati, cannola, e pane ca meusa. a missina pignulata. è cussì.
> 
> per farti contento aggiungo a pasta che sardi e u sfinciuni.
> 
> beddu io in paleimmo c'ho parenti e amici.


Ma certo! chi dice di no, c'è solo un piccolo difetto, unico e piccolo piccolo, sei catanese!! purpu!! E con questo ho chiuso.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> niente di piu semplice..
> fai il ragù...fallo stringere bene...
> taglia a cubetti la mortadella e la provolina...
> 
> ...


Ti sembrerà strano, ma sapevo che avresti scritto questo, e sapevo che non conosci il piccolo segreto che soltanto un palermitano può sapere:rotfl: , quando fai la palla di riso la devi mettere in frigo per una notte,non devi e non puoi friggere il tutto senza fare questo piccolo gesto. Eh ma sono un palermitano, e tutto è stato detto. :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo! chi dice di no, c'è solo un piccolo difetto, unico e piccolo piccolo, sei catanese!! purpu!! E con questo ho chiuso.


Primo: purpu c'ho rici a to frate oppuru o pinnacciu ca tieni.  
secunnu: nun sugnu catanisi, streusu ca nun si autru.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no, dai..gli arancini no...già è una giornata malinconica.


Per te.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> Primo: purpu c'ho rici a to frate oppuru o pinnacciu ca tieni.
> secunnu: nun sugnu catanisi, streusu ca nun si autru.


auahuahahaahha


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per te.


:singleeye:denghiu.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà strano, ma sapevo che avresti scritto questo, e sapevo che non conosci il piccolo segreto che soltanto un palermitano può sapere:rotfl: , quando fai la palla di riso la devi mettere in frigo per una notte,non devi e non puoi friggere il tutto senza fare questo piccolo gesto. Eh ma sono un palermitano, e tutto è stato detto. :rotfl:


beh io li faccio sempre un giorno prima...
ma non perchè sapevo questa storia..sinceramente..

per trovarli pronti per friggere...perchè quando faccio gli arancini faccio anche i pitoni e la "focaccia"


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> niente di piu semplice..
> fai il ragù...fallo stringere bene...
> taglia a cubetti la mortadella e la provolina...
> 
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> niente di piu semplice..
> fai il ragù...fallo stringere bene...
> taglia a cubetti la mortadella e la provolina...
> 
> ...


:nuke:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io li faccio sempre un giorno prima...
> ma non perchè sapevo questa storia..sinceramente..
> 
> per trovarli pronti per friggere...perchè quando faccio gli arancini faccio anch*e i pitoni* e la "focaccia"



caccia la ricetta.bella sicula:idea:


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :singleeye:denghiu.


pensa, che da noi l'arancino si mangia anche a  colazione.


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> parli da donna "ferita".


sarò ventriloqua.è solo il mio pupazzo.
nostalgia, un pochino...la mia bimba piccola, certe estati, certi stati d'animo.sarà l'aria, sarà l'acqua .


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> pensa, che da noi l'arancino si mangia anche a  colazione.



Io l'ho mangiato mezzora fa, e capita di mangiarlo il mattino presto, dipende se la notte c'è stato movimento no?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh io li faccio sempre un giorno prima...
> ma non perchè sapevo questa storia..sinceramente..
> 
> per trovarli pronti per friggere...perchè quando faccio gli arancini faccio anche i pitoni e la "focaccia"


Che fortuna! stavo scrivendo altro. :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> pensa, che da noi l'arancino si mangia anche a  colazione.


lo so .

appunto


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò ventriloqua.è solo il mio pupazzo.
> nostalgia, un pochino...la mia bimba piccola, certe estati, certi stati d'animo.sarà l'aria, sarà l'acqua .


sarà un'insieme di cose, sarà la vecchiaia.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

*mine*



Minerva ha detto:


> sarò ventriloqua.è solo il mio pupazzo.
> nostalgia, un pochino..*.la mia bimba piccola, certe estati, certi stati d'animo.sarà l'aria, sarà l'acqua .*


*

alt...non tocchiamo questo tasto...

scotta.
*


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sarà un'insieme di cose, sarà la vecchiaia.


inevitabilmente


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> sarà un'insieme di cose, sarà la vecchiaia.



auhauahaaahaahah


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> alt...non tocchiamo questo tasto...
> 
> scotta.
> [/B]


Non ha scritto acqua bollente, ma solo acqua. :rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ha scritto acqua bollente, ma solo acqua. :rotfl:


ridi ridi...


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ha scritto acqua bollente, ma solo acqua. :rotfl:



bella questa, una freddura. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ridi ridi...


che la mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> che la mamma ha fatto il riso


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

*abbiate la pazienza di vederlo tutto*

[video=facebook;10150765551480935]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150765551480935[/video]


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

svaccatori di un tred di una povera vecchietta inerme , indifesa, indefessa , inacidita ...insomma in


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

*dammi*

da me non si apre, mi fai un sunto?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

ed io che farei colazione con la Cassuola... potessi mangiare la salsiccia....


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> da me non si apre, mi fai un sunto?



Lui, e come si fa? 

Non è facile.

Mi sono ispirata a quello che accennava Minerva e alla sua Piccina...

qui è un gattino e la sua micia mamma.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> svaccatori di un tred di una povera vecchietta inerme , indifesa, indefessa , inacidita ...insomma in


Sii come no! dai certi calci tu...  le gambe ti funzionano benissimo, mizzica!


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Lui, e come si fa?
> 
> Non è facile.
> 
> ...


pazienza, lo vedrò dopo.


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

*ma voi*

vecchietti/e riuscite a sopportare tutto o alla vostra età c'è qualcosa che inizia a darvi fastidio?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne ho 46.


Ah ok. Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vecchietti/e riuscite a sopportare tutto o alla vostra età c'è qualcosa che inizia a darvi fastidio?


Si, essere chiamati vecchietti quando dentro puoi ancora mangiarti dieci arancini! 



Per chi no lo sapesse l'arancino è molto pesante e ci vogliono stomaci giovani per goderseli!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vecchietti/e riuscite a sopportare tutto o alla vostra età c'è qualcosa che inizia a darvi fastidio?


Mi dicono spesso che da vecchio sarò un inacidito rompicoglioni. Mi da fastidio tutto quello che lede la libertà altrui e che si appoggià sul ignoranza popolare.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Grazie.



Prego.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> caccia la ricetta.bella sicula:idea:



alla messinese sempre...
per l'impasto..farina(metà di semola, metà normale)
,lievito di birra fresco..( g di farina 50O G DI FARINA DI 50 G DI LIEVITO...)
2/3 cucchiaini di olio d'oliva ,sale quanto batsa....

procediamo...


Miscela la farina e disponila  a fontana, metti al centro il lievito con un poco di acqua tiepida, e scioglilo  unendo un poco di farina.


"accussi"..(minchia sono riuscita a trovare le immagini..e beh oggi a lavoro si batte la fiacca...)




















fai riposare 15-20 minuti, impasta con l’altra farina e alternando l’acqua tiepida in cui è stato sciolto il sale (quanto dipende dai gusti, un paio di cucchiaini dovrebbero bastare);aggiungine tanta quanto serve per ottenere un impasto morbido ma compatto.







A questo punto lavorare per bene la pasta tirandola e sbattendola per bene sul piano di lavoro che deve rimanere sempre infarinato, fino a quando l’impasto risulta ben elastico.







Fare lievitare in luogo tiepido ben coperto per circa un’ora, un’ora e un quarto.
















ripieno..
tradizionale..

invidia(noi la chiamiamo scalora) pomodorini, acciughe(io non le metto), tuma fresca, o anche provola...sale pepe quanto basta..

io li faccio anche  ricotta e spinaci....

sbollenta gli spinaci
mettili a scolare per bene mi raccomando...
fai rosolare in padella nell'olio caldo la pancetta
aggiungi gli spinaci e quando credi si siano insaporiti mettili in una terrina...
aggiungi la ricotta
1 uovo sbattuto
parmigiano

fai riposare un po così si compatta...
e metti dentro ai pitoni...



puoi farli anche alla nutella...
e dopo averli fritti li spolverizzi di zucchero a velo..che fame che ho mio Dio...



scusa il ritardo ma qui mi hanno interrotto piu volte


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia, grazie mille volte.
Scusa Minerva


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Annuccia, grazie mille volte.
> Scusa Minerva



scusa anche da parte mia....

però parlare di cibo è sempre un piacere non trovi...?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> vecchietti/e riuscite a sopportare tutto o alla vostra età c'è qualcosa che inizia a darvi fastidio?


devo dedicare un attenzione alla parrucca che prima era piu semplice da gestire.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Annuccia, grazie mille volte.
> Scusa Minerva



Alla ricotta e spinaci, è lussuria vera!! 

Scusa Minerva.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alla ricotta e spinaci, è lussuria vera!!
> 
> Scusa Minerva.


compare è una bomba....

io ci faccio anche i cannelloni aggiungendo besciamella....


ari-cusa minerva....ma non resisto...


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa anche da parte mia....
> 
> però parlare di cibo è sempre un piacere non trovi...?



assolutamente si .


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> devo dedicare un attenzione alla parrucca che prima era piu semplice da gestire.



 Perdi i capelliii!!!!!













































































































Lo so, se mi pigli mi fai nero!! le botte sarebbero garantite, e meritate


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

tanto anche questa estate arrivo da voi in sicilia.chiedero' la cittadinanza e punto.


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> devo dedicare un attenzione alla parrucca che prima era piu semplice da gestire.


ma non dire cazzate.

per le ricette c'è un apposito spazio.   in questo forum manca la presenza costante di uno o più mod.

sarebbe il caso di inserirli.


p.s. stamattina c'è meno gente in giro, qui intendo, e si sta molto meglio. no?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> compare è una bomba....
> 
> io ci faccio anche i cannelloni aggiungendo besciamella....
> 
> ...


MMMM Non mi crederai ma ho la salivazione che mi sta distruggendo lo stomaco adesso vuoto!! fame fame fame! 

Minerva apprezzerà, parliamo di cibo d'altronde non di vecchiaia. 





























































Se continuo così oltre dammi un nome anche Minerva vorrà picchiarmi.


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tanto anche questa estate arrivo da voi in sicilia.chiedero' la cittadinanza e punto.



ahhh, e vorresti passarla liscia?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

*Ultimo*

Li perdo nella norma, ma l attenzione deve essere maggiore di prima. vedrai siculo beddu...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tanto anche questa estate arrivo da voi in sicilia.chiedero' la cittadinanza e punto.



Scusa se voglio puntualizzare, a te della cittadinanza nun te ne frega na cippa :rotfl: tu vuoi magnà!! e dilla la verità :bacio:


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma non dire cazzate.
> 
> per le ricette c'è un apposito spazio.   in questo forum manca la presenza costante di uno o più mod.
> 
> ...





Si, ho letto di là Lui...in confessionale...no comment.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ahhh, e vorresti passarla liscia?


Perchè è riccia ?


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tanto anche questa estate arrivo da voi in sicilia.chiedero' la cittadinanza e punto.




ok allora ti faccio mangiare


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa se voglio puntualizzare, a te della cittadinanza nun te ne frega na cippa :rotfl: tu vuoi magnà!! e dilla la verità :bacio:


no no...io vorrei vivere proprio da voi.

staccare la spina e  casetta, giardino, amici, studio,libri , musica e mare. fanculo il resto del mondo.


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè è riccia ?


come sei allegro, stamane, si vede che l'arancino mette buon umore, caro.....


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ahhh, e vorresti passarla liscia?



nel senso che mi vuoi asfaltare?


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Si, ho letto di là Lui...in confessionale...no comment.



dove?
cosa?
lo sapete che arrivo sempre in ritardo...


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no no...io vorrei vivere proprio da voi.
> 
> staccare la spina e casetta, giardino, amici, studio,libri , musica e mare. fanculo il resto del mondo.



quasi quasi si siciliana, però per esserlo appieno, devi dimezzare le cose da fare, o almeno non farle tutte nello stesso giorno. i ns ritmi sono tipo quelli messicani, leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dove?
> cosa?
> lo sapete che arrivo sempre in ritardo...



certo, non fai altro ca pinsari alla panza!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> come sei allegro, stamane, si vede che l'arancino mette buon umore, caro.....


Si sono allegro, ma sono io questo, con tutta la mia cretinaggine sicula. Quello che si legge nel forum, quando si riesce a scrivere ( cioè raramente) è chiaro che appare triste malinconico, diverso. Ma è il tema trattato e la mia maniera di scrivere che porta a, insomma a trattare il tema seriamente.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dove?
> cosa?
> lo sapete che arrivo sempre in ritardo...



Per me stanno parlando arabo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> quasi quasi si siciliana, però per esserlo appieno, devi dimezzare le cose da fare, o almeno non farle tutte nello stesso giorno. i ns ritmi sono tipo quelli messicani, leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Tu parli troppo. :smile:


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

e di che , una ricetta è cosa utilissima 





dammi un nome ha detto:


> Annuccia, grazie mille volte.
> Scusa Minerva


----------



## gas (6 Dicembre 2012)

in conclusione?
cosa ne è uscito?


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e di che , una ricetta è cosa utilissima


ed è molto meglio parlare di cibo e capelli bianchi...sinceramente..

perchè entrambe le cose sono naturali e anche necessarie...

si deve soddisfare il palato e si deve crescere, maturare e invecchiare...


e poi mi fa tenerezza pensare a mia figlia ormai adulta, e io e mio marito vecchietti,,,davanti al fuoco con lo scialle addosso e ricordare i bei tempi che sono si andati ma che resteranno vivi nei nostri cuori...

beh i miei nonni materni sono stati un grande esempio di coppia...erano meravigliosi, dico erano perchè lui non c'è più...e lei continua a preparare il caffè per due e sentirlo vicino...


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> non avercela con anna.
> 
> 
> p.s. m'hai scritto prima di non chiamarla anna. perchè?



Perché il mio nick é AnnaBlume, non Anna! Anna Blume è la protagonista di un romanzo di Paul Auster che adoro, bellissimo, è diversa da una qualsiasi altra Anna. Claudio è gentile (o teme le mie reazioni tarantolate ) e se lo ricorda, tutto qui :smile:


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ed è molto meglio parlare di cibo e capelli bianchi...sinceramente..
> 
> perchè entrambe le cose sono naturali e anche necessarie...
> 
> ...


ultimamente penso spesso  e guardo con attenzione le coppie anziane .
c'è questo film con trintignant "amour"  che mi ha straziato l'anima; mi sono immedesimata sentendo quando ad un certo punto della vita diventi veramente essenziale l'altra persona , avvicinandosi il momento del distacco.
se si arriva in armonia per la coppia è il momento di massima sublimazione dell'amore, di conoscenza totale, di tenera tolleranza per i difetti dell'altro.
la gioventù negli occhi e nel cuore di due anziani che si guardano


----------



## Annuccia (6 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> in conclusione?
> cosa ne è uscito?



parli del 3d?
niente come la solito:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Perché il mio nick é AnnaBlume, non Anna! Anna Blume è la protagonista di un romanzo di Paul Auster che adoro, bellissimo, è diversa da una qualsiasi altra Anna. Claudio è gentile (o teme le mie reazioni tarantolate ) e se lo ricorda, tutto qui :smile:


ne ho sentito parlare, forse del romanzo ne hanno realizzato un film, ma non ne sono certo. Ti chiamerò come tu vuoi.


hai però un bel caratterino, sembra


----------



## lunaiena (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> volevo dire che tu hai descritto la realtà di poche persone, nel senso che la maggior parte di essi vive in maniera completamente diversa, basta pensare a quanti vivono da soli e non per propia scelta.



si lo so ....
Ho descritto la realtà di persone che sono andata io a ricercarmi...
Se ero già in crisi con me stessa mica mi confronto con chi è più in crisi di me ...
se non non mi rimaneva altro da fare che suicidarmi ...

Ora la realtà che molti anziani vivono soli è triste ...
E nel mio piccolo...ho fatto e faccio qualcosa per pochi di loro ...
Anche se questo si limita ad andarli a trovare una volta la  settimana per fare due chiacchiere , aiutarli in qualche lavoro in casa ,portare la spesa o se non ho tempo chiamare per vedere se è tutto ok...


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

*lunapiena*

è di certo un bel gesto, invidiabile.

 io "sono molto" per me stesso, poco per gli atri, mi ha imbruttito lo scorrere tumultuoso della mia vita, le cattive compagnie, gli eventi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ne ho sentito parlare, forse del romanzo ne hanno realizzato un film, ma non ne sono certo. Ti chiamerò come tu vuoi.
> 
> 
> hai però un bel caratterino, sembra


Non saprei, alcune volte decanto, altre salto. In genere parlo sotto voce e con calma, ma non sempre riesco. Ho appena smesso di fumare, l'essere tarantolata inside ci sta tutto :singleeye:


Per il film, non credo (non sono sicura, però). E' un lungo e straziante monologo in un mondo del futuro in totale dissoluzione, mi rimane difficile pensare che sia realizzabile. Nemmeno l'ombra di un dialogo, Anna Blume racconta l'inferno e basta. Di Paul Aster so solo di Blue & Smoke in the face, ne ho letto la sceneggiatura. Ora cerco


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Perché il mio nick é AnnaBlume, non Anna! Anna Blume è la protagonista di un romanzo di Paul Auster che adoro, bellissimo, è diversa da una qualsiasi altra Anna. Claudio è gentile (o teme le mie reazioni tarantolate ) e se lo ricorda, tutto qui :smile:



Si, effettivamente sono gentile( me la suono e me la canto  ) timore anche, perchè dire una bugia. Ora sta nel capire cosa intendo per timore. :rotfl: Potresti venirmi figlia, lo sai vero?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> in conclusione?
> cosa ne è uscito?



pliss


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimamente penso spesso  e guardo con attenzione le coppie anziane .
> c'è questo film con trintignant "amour"  che mi ha straziato l'anima; mi sono immedesimata sentendo quando ad un certo punto della vita diventi veramente essenziale l'altra persona , avvicinandosi il momento del distacco.
> se si arriva in armonia per la coppia è il momento di massima sublimazione dell'amore, di conoscenza totale, di tenera tolleranza per i difetti dell'altro.
> la gioventù negli occhi e nel cuore di due anziani che si guardano



immagino...ecco, per ora è meglio che non lo veda. ma prendo nota.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


secondo me, si inizia ad essere vecchi mentalmente.
Questo è il primo pensiero....poi non credo che ci sia una netta linea di demarcazione,
conosco 50enni vitalissimi, soprattutto come idee, e 30enni che sono pronti per la pensione.
Gente oltre i 60 che fa un sacco di viaggi ed ha un normalissima vita sessuale. 

Purtroppo la parola "vecchio" ha sempre un'accezione negativa...."sei vecchio, un giocatore vecchio,
ragioni come un vecchio, quella ormai è una vecchia megera....".
E' drammatico dare del tu a un giovane e sentirsi dire "buongiorno" 
Voglio tenermi molto cauto e dire che intorno ai 60....insomma spero di essermi spiegato
senza offendere nessuno.
Dirlo ad una donna è la peggiore cattiveria. 
Le donne sono sempre ragazze 
vero ?
ospite "g"


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> è di certo un bel gesto, invidiabile.
> 
> io "sono molto" per me stesso, poco per gli atri,* mi ha imbruttito* lo scorrere tumultuoso della mia vita, le cattive compagnie, gli eventi.




cosa vorresti che fosse migliore in te ?


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> secondo me, si inizia ad essere vecchi mentalmente.
> Questo è il primo pensiero....poi non credo che ci sia una netta linea di demarcazione,
> conosco 50enni vitalissimi, soprattutto come idee, e 30enni che sono pronti per la pensione.
> Gente oltre i 60 che fa un sacco di viaggi ed ha un normalissima vita sessuale.
> ...


oddio..è vero...


io lavorando in mezzo alla gente cerco sempre di dare lei, ma spesso agli studenti mi scappa del tu, è spontaneo, e il ritorno del_ Signora_ è terribile, benchè sia per educazione, e lo apprezzo, la botta allo stomaco,anche se lieve, c'è.


vi è mai capitato di osservare i ragazzi e dirsi tra sè, nel cuore; c_he bella età,come siete belli...ragazzi godetevela tutta_...ecco, quello è un momento in cui...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque è interessante parlarne.ieri luna mi definiva "vecchia" a 49 anni mentre per me si tratta di mezz'età.
> *secondo voi quando si comincia ad essere vecchi?*
> occorre vergognarsene un pochino?


quando hai capelli bianchi e la gente si accorge che non siano finti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne prendo atto.
> allargando il discorso?


mai vergognarsi per la propria natura


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quando hai capelli bianchi e la gente si accorge che non siano finti



 Ora sappiamo altro di Donna Minerva.


----------



## Gian (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> oddio..è vero...
> io lavorando in mezzo alla gente cerco sempre di dare lei, ma spesso agli studenti mi scappa del tu, è spontaneo, e il ritorno del_ Signora_ è terribile, benchè sia per educazione, e lo apprezzo, la botta allo stomaco,anche se lieve, c'è.
> vi è mai capitato di osservare i ragazzi e dirsi tra sè, nel cuore; c_he bella età,come siete belli...ragazzi godetevela tutta_...ecco, quello è un momento in cui...


a me è successo tantissime volte....dico sempre la stessa cosa:
"divertitevi"
e penso sempre a quel celeberrimo film "L'attimo fuggente"
che conoscono anche i muri...

e a quel momento del professore che sussurra "carpe diem"
vedendo le foto dei vecchi atleti della scuola...mi si accapona
la pelle ogni volta e sono 22 anni che lo vedo !!!

mannaggia che tristezza, SCUSATEMI


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e allora dico che la mazzata ricevuta in questo ultimo anno mi ha regalato un' attitudine ad una maggiore stanchezza, quella profonda
> 
> .ma credo , anzi sono sicura che abbia influito spicologicamente. Nuoto, ancora, ma spesso arranco, lo stile non è piu libero e disinvolto tutti i giorni.
> Mi guardo allo specchio e sento che mi devo truccare molto meno ( benchè mi sia truccata sempre molto poco ) e avere piu cura di me. Mi sono occupata di politica ultimamente, osservavo coloro che anagraficamente sono piu grandi di me, e spesso mi confronto in situazioni sociali dove ci sono ragazzi mooolto piu giovani di me, e la considerazione rimane sempre la stessa, è il temperamento che conta che;non è determinato dall età.
> ...


Queste sono le domande che fanno capire che ci si avvicina a un'età non più giovane.
Ma succede ad età diverse.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> a me è successo tantissime volte....dico sempre la stessa cosa:
> "divertitevi"
> e penso sempre a quel celeberrimo film "L'attimo fuggente"
> che conoscono anche i muri...
> ...



no,  no, e di cosa ti scusi. quello che hai scritto ha reso perfettamente l immagine!


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste sono le domande che fanno capire che ci si avvicina a un'età non più giovane.
> Ma succede ad età diverse.



mi porto avanti stellassa


----------



## Lui (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> cosa vorresti che fosse migliore in te ?


mi piacerebbe amare.




un esempio della mia crudezza d'animo: Spesso non penso a ciò che l'altra può provare per una mia non telefonata, o una lunghissima attesa senza l'arrivo del momento. Sono violenze gratuite, sono mancanze di rispetto, sono tutto ciò che vorrei non fosse fatto a me.

Ho, spesso, non sempre, spesso, un cuore di pietra, un IO oltre tutto, senza possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi porto avanti stellassa


Tutti viviamo diversamente da come avevamo progettato e riempiamo la vita di quotidianeità ripetitiva e non entusiasmante. A un certo punto ce ne rendiamo conto. E' segno di maturità e dà la possibilità di riempirla di senso.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti viviamo diversamente da come avevamo progettato e riempiamo la vita di quotidianeità ripetitiva e non entusiasmante. A un certo punto ce ne rendiamo conto. E' segno di maturità e dà la possibilità di riempirla di senso.


Ok...
Credimi su una cosa.
FInchè hai salute ha un enorme senso.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Credimi su una cosa.
> FInchè hai salute ha un enorme senso.


Me l'anno detto anche l'altro giorno al supermercato. Devo avere un'aria sana.


----------



## gas (7 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> parli del 3d?
> niente come la solito:rotfl:


si, intendevo il 3D
:smile:


----------



## Gian (7 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Credimi su una cosa.
> FInchè hai salute ha un enorme senso.


direi che è fondamentale...stamane un'amica al bar ha detto
che ho viso più sereno....
forse lo avrà detto per compiacere, e anche se non mi piaccio affatto
provo a crederci. La salute prima di tutto.


----------

